# Help me choose



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I want some pillows with Maltese and Yorkies on them. I love the wool needle point and petit point pillows . Here are some that I like. They're expensive so I just want a few. 
A. 

B. 

C. 

D. 

E. 

And The Yorkies


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My favourite is the one with the malt sitting in the chair.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> My favourite is the one with the malt sitting in the chair.


Kathy you chose the mist expensive one!!! I love it too! Over $200.00


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Kathy you chose the mist expensive one!!! I love it too! Over $200.00


Haha, that always happens. Guess I have expensive taste.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

My favorites are pillow D for the malts and the first two for the Yorkies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt in chair & third yorkie. I think the other malt expressions are too hard somehow.
There are sometimes auctions on ebay.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I Love C and D for the malts. And the 3rd one for the yorkies!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like E since it is the one most like one of your fluffs. Laurel. And the third yorkie one is adorable.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like B the best. I like the picture of the Malt in the chair, but the tassels all around are too too fru fru for me.

I like the second one for the Yorkies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the one I want. It is plain and looks like MiMi....and it is only $35.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

I LOVE the one with the Malt sitting on the chair! Such a pretty and sweet face!! And number #3 for the Yorkie.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

A and the 1st Yorkie one


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> This is the one I want. It is plain and looks like MiMi....and it is only $35.


That's pretty Sylvia! A very happy looking Malt!!! I love antiques and the ones with tassels, and onion fringe and ball fringe appeals to me. If I could find an actual antique .maltese needlepoint pillow, I'd probably buy it. The first one looks(A) looks very antique to me, but I like the Maltese in the chair and the one with the green basketweave and tassel around it. The Yorkie pillows seem to be more modern.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> A and the 1st Yorkie one


I like those too Shelly.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like malt in chair and 3rd yorkie, their faces are much more friendly


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

D is my favourite Maltese , then A. Then I saw Sylvie's . So I think A comes third.

For the yorkies...I like the expression of the first one, and the colours/style of the red one the best.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's pretty Sylvia! A very happy looking Malt!!! I love antiques and the ones with tassels, and onion fringe and ball fringe appeals to me. If I could find an actual antique .maltese needlepoint pillow, I'd probably buy it. The first one looks(A) looks very antique to me, but I like the Maltese in the chair and the one with the green basketweave and tassel around it. The Yorkie pillows seem to be more modern.


I think you should go with the Malt in the chair. You know that if you found a genuine antique the dog wouldn't look like today's Maltese...so.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> I like malt in chair and 3rd yorkie, their faces are much more friendly


Those are my favorites, too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> This is the one I want. It is plain and looks like MiMi....and it is only $35.


I like E and this one. I find the malts look more natural on those.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

A and 3 for me


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry I like the chair one also!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok the chair one( most expensive) seems to be liked a lot. I like it too!!! Still looking for a Yorkie one that's similar in style.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

These are beautiful. I like B and D!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sylie said:


> This is the one I want. It is plain and looks like MiMi....and it is only $35.



I like this one also the other malts expressions look sad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ok the chair one( most expensive) seems to be liked a lot. I like it too!!! Still looking for a Yorkie one that's similar in style.


You don't need to keep them next to each other. I think that you are smitten with the chair one, as so many of us are. I suggest you just go ahead and buy that one. Then give the Yorkie one a little more time, until you feel sure.We all feel that you need that pretty, frilly little cushion...go for it. :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I like #4 Maltese and #1 Yorkie!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love all the fringe and tassels too. If you're the crafty type you could get a plain one and add the bling, of course I'm not the crafty type and would end up spending more.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered the Maltese one in the chair and the first Yorkie one. They are from two different sites, so who knows when I'll get them. I'm excited!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Too late!
I was going to suggest this lady:
https://www.facebook.com/sugarspiceart?fref=hovercard
I got some sunglasses she painted for a friend (maltese motive) & loved them! I wanted her to do a purse for me while in the US but I ran out of time! Next time!

This was from her site too:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40444702.85409.100001920676748&type=1&theater


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Too late!
> I was going to suggest this lady:
> https://www.facebook.com/sugarspiceart?fref=hovercard
> I got some sunglasses she painted for a friend (maltese motive) & loved them! I wanted her to do a purse for me while in the US but I ran out of time! Next time!
> ...


I have lots of items from Tricia and love her work, she paints so beautiful and unique! 

Sandi, I'm sure you will like her work, too. Can you remember my purse with Ullana on it? This one is also from her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I recognized her work on your purse! She is a talented artist!
Deborah, you can even send her a photo & she will paint "your" photo onto the pillow. Tell her I sent you---maybe that will get me a discount---HA!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Too late!
> I was going to suggest this lady:
> https://www.facebook.com/sugarspiceart?fref=hovercard
> I got some sunglasses she painted for a friend (maltese motive) & loved them! I wanted her to do a purse for me while in the US but I ran out of time! Next time!
> ...


Beautiful work. Love the pillow but of course would like it with a Maltese.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Debbie, I am of no help..............I love them all!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rin said:


> A and 3 for me





edelweiss said:


> Yes, I recognized her work on your purse! She is a talented artist!
> Deborah, you can even send her a photo & she will paint "your" photo onto the pillow. Tell her I sent you---maybe that will get me a discount---HA!:HistericalSmiley:


I'm friends with her on Facebook. She is fabulous. I'm sure that sometime I will order something from her! I just was in the market for needlepoint, for some reason???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Beautiful work. Love the pillow but of course would like it with a Maltese.


Send her a photo of Charlie & she can put him on there for you! Her work is outstanding!:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

For the maltese, maltese pup in the chair!!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/search?search_...er=most_relevant&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US

love etsy! everything is handmade too and your helping people sell their stuff instead of huge corporations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Can't see a pic in a chair y'all talking about. But love the Malt in pillow Sylvia posted so much. But it's not style your looking for is it? the top Yorkie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Yorkie pillow arrived in the mail, and it is beautiful!!! I'm still waiting on the Maltese one. I deleted some pics and the Maltese pillow was the one that I ordered.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's lovely made of wool, and you can remove the cover to dry clean. Not a zipper, but almost invisible place on the back to take the pillow out. It's very well made. I'm happy with it. I can't wait until my Malt one comes!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like C, it matches my MacKinzie Childs table,Lol! I also like E... for some reason I don't see the "D" piccie.. A is pretty but colours wouldn't go with what I have and I think your house is more earth tones too...
I like the first Yorkie pillow, and the second Yorkie pillow you'll match my couch (if it wasn't covered by a blanket)..Lol!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's pretty Sylvia! A very happy looking Malt!!! I love antiques and the ones with tassels, and onion fringe and ball fringe appeals to me. If I could find an actual antique .maltese needlepoint pillow, I'd probably buy it. The first one looks(A) looks very antique to me, but I like the Maltese in the chair and the one with the green basketweave and tassel around it. The Yorkie pillows seem to be more modern.


Are you good at sewing, get the less expensive one, I love that smiling Malt and go to JoAnn fabrics and get tasseled fringe by the yard in any colour, it would be easy to hand stitch the tassel fringe on it...
I recovered a foot stool to match my couch and bought tasseled fringe at Joann to match, easy to put on


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ooh I would have picked the one in the chair too now that I can see it.. I love burgundy and gold. Check Joann fabrics, they will have fringe to match, at $10- $25 per yard, ,they always have coupons too... I bet you can get a gorgeous fringe to sew on... not sure how big they are but I'm guessing not more than 1.5 - 2 yards at the most will do it...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> ooh I would have picked the one in the chair too now that I can see it.. I love burgundy and gold. Check Joann fabrics, they will have fringe to match, at $10- $25 per yard, ,they always have coupons too... I bet you can get a gorgeous fringe to sew on... not sure how big they are but I'm guessing not more than 1.5 - 2 yards at the most will do it...


I can sew a little and have made throw pillows. I might just take a trip (1 1/2 miles from my house LOL!) to Joanne's. I bet I come home with more than fringe! I love that store.


----------

